# B&W or Color?



## crphotolover (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi guys 

wich one works better?

1.



C.R.Photolover by CR PhotoLover Page, no Flickr

2.



C.R.Photolover by CR PhotoLover Page, no Flickr


----------



## jaomul (Oct 25, 2015)

I like both, the symmetry is nice, but I prefer the colour version as I feel B+W generally works better with more minimalist compositions, and while this is not a busy composition, there is a bit going on


----------



## crphotolover (Oct 25, 2015)

jaomul said:


> I like both, the symmetry is nice, but I prefer the colour version as I feel B+W generally works better with more minimalist compositions, and while this is not a busy composition, there is a bit going on



I think that in color gives like a movie feeling... What do you think?


----------



## sleist (Oct 25, 2015)

Color for me.  The mono version is too dark.  Maybe processing this differently during conversion would help lift the shadows some.
The green reflection in the shadows of the color version saves the shot for me.  This is gone in the mono version.


----------



## timor (Oct 25, 2015)

Both look good, each in different way, with different mood.


----------



## crphotolover (Oct 26, 2015)

sleist said:


> Color for me.  The mono version is too dark.  Maybe processing this differently during conversion would help lift the shadows some.
> The green reflection in the shadows of the color version saves the shot for me.  This is gone in the mono version.



Thank you  for your comment 




timor said:


> Both look good, each in different way, with different mood.



Thank you a lot


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

I prefer the color version of this photo. The B&W is okay though, but for me, the color one has a strong edge.


----------



## nathan cox (Oct 26, 2015)

Great shot i think colour is better


----------



## beckylynne (Oct 26, 2015)

I like the colour shot.  It gives the image an unsettling feel.  I`m waiting for Jig Saw to walk around the corner.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Both work.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

Color one for me. What a creepy looking place. Well done! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2015)

hmm ... I was going to say the B&W as it gives more of a ghostly feel (after just having my kids drag me to no less than 6 halloween places for stuff) ...

but the odds are to the color one for some reason.
Or is that colour ?


----------



## crphotolover (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the comments  You're great


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 27, 2015)

Colour for me too, looks like a scene out of The Matrix..


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 28, 2015)

I do like both, 
They are weirdly enough, completely different to me. 
But yeah, the color one feel more cinematographic.


----------



## crphotolover (Oct 29, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Colour for me too, looks like a scene out of The Matrix..





cauzimme said:


> I do like both,
> They are weirdly enough, completely different to me.
> But yeah, the color one feel more cinematographic.



Thank you guys  thank you for all the comments


----------

